# Customising a Gatcombe



## JMTFAH (Mar 4, 2011)

Just bought an Autosleeper Gatcombe - would welcome hints/tips from other owners about any "modifications" they have added, I am particulary looking for things like: Where I could fit a TV set (I would be facing towards the cab), Where I could add extra electric sockets, Where could I fit a microwave etc.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

JMTFAH said:


> Just bought an Autosleeper Gatcombe - would welcome hints/tips from other owners about any "modifications" they have added, I am particulary looking for things like: Where I could fit a TV set (I would be facing towards the cab), Where I could add extra electric sockets, Where could I fit a microwave etc.


Haven't got the Gatcombe now but when we had one........

I fitted the TV on a swivel bracket inside the main cupboard over the cab. I had to run power and an aerial feed into there as well but it was worth the effort. Took a bit of working out but the TV would fold back right inside the cupboard when not in use.

I also added a couple of additional outlets to the blown air system as we found the single one in the between the seats left cold spots.

Can't advise on the microwave as we've never had a van with one fitted. Tend to spend most of our time "off hookup"

Phil


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

JMTFAH said:


> Just bought an Autosleeper Gatcombe - would welcome hints/tips from other owners about any "modifications" they have added, I am particulary looking for things like: Where I could fit a TV set (I would be facing towards the cab), Where I could add extra electric sockets, Where could I fit a microwave etc.


Hi

I used to have an Autosleeper and like many other owners I made lots of improvements and modifications, some of which can be seen in this old thread:

Top Tips for Autosleeper Monocoque Motorhomes <<

Also do look through all the old threads in the Autosleeper section of the forum.

Mike


----------



## JMTFAH (Mar 4, 2011)

*Gatcombe Modifications*

Thanks for replies to date. They are just what I'm after. I thought that the main cupboard would be the very place to put a TV on one of those swivelling brackets, but I'm now toying with the idea of putting it on the bulkhead which has the cloth covered headrests glued on, as I'm a bit worried about the surgery required to get electric and aerial cabling into main locker. I would have to drill through the cloth covered headrests to attach swivel bracket but could probably run the required cabling extensions to the area inside self adhesive trunking.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Gatcombe Modifications*



JMTFAH said:


> Thanks for replies to date. They are just what I'm after. I thought that the main cupboard would be the very place to put a TV on one of those swivelling brackets, but I'm now toying with the idea of putting it on the bulkhead which has the cloth covered headrests glued on, as I'm a bit worried about the surgery required to get electric and aerial cabling into main locker. I would have to drill through the cloth covered headrests to attach swivel bracket but could probably run the required cabling extensions to the area inside self adhesive trunking.


When I did mine I was able to fish the cables from the fuse box area just about the back door, right the way through to the locker area. There is a bit of a void between the backs of the cupboards and the outer kin of the body which I was able to use so nothing was showing.


----------

